

Codes That Changed the World - leephillips
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05qqhqp

======
jgrahamc
If only this wasn't Aleks Krotoski. She did a horrible job with the Haystack
software while at The Guardian which gave the software an award:
[http://www.theguardian.com/media/2010/mar/29/austin-heap-
meg...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2010/mar/29/austin-heap-megas-
innovator-award) Her interview here:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2010/mar/21/aust...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2010/mar/21/austin-
heap-haystacks)

More:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haystack_%28software%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haystack_%28software%29)

------
jameshart
Interesting - Time to speculate on what episode 5 will cover. The lack of Lisp
in eps. 1-4 will obviously annoy a few people round here.

What do you think would make a good fifth language to complete this story?
Ruby? PHP? JavaScript deserves coverage, but the characterization of Java as "
the programming language that people probably interact with on a daily basis
more than any other" makes me nervous that maybe they're going to conflate JS
into the Java episode. After all, if they're going to call languages 'codes'
in the title, we can't really trust them to be too careful with terminology...

~~~
chrisseaton
'Codes' is the way some academics talk about programs and programming
languages, so it might be more academic than it is ignorant.

~~~
walshemj
The ones on stack overflow looking for some on to give them the "codes" for
their home work assignments.

Though I suspect its some liberal arts BBC type who don't grok the usage of
code in the industry.

~~~
chrisseaton
No I mean people like Donald Knuth - in this paper he talks about programs as
'codes'
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2FBF01758770](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2FBF01758770).

------
aembleton
If only this was available as a podcast. Unfortunately I'll probably forget
next week when it is broadcast.

